# Alimentar una Notebook con una Bateria Externa de 6 Volts.



## hector_siglo21 (May 2, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, acudo a ustedes a fin de que me echen una mano con el siguiente tema:

Resulta que tengo una notebook Toshiba Satellite cuyo pack de baterias se encuentra muerto, no es un problema de celdas, sino mas bien, de la circuiteria que controla el pack de baterias (por ejemplo, habia dias que la notebook indicaba carga durante 5 minutos y luego el indicador se apagaba, otros dias la bateria completaba su ciclo de carga y duraba unos 40 minutos encendida con lo cual llegue a la conclusion de que era el pack de baterias uno de los principales sospechosos, ya esta comprobado que la notebook no es la cuasante de este problema). El tema es que reemplazar el pack completo por uno nuevo cuesta mas de 150 dolares, con lo cual resulta poco economico.

Ahora bien, he aqui mi inquietud, y me gustaria que me pudieran decir si seria posible de hacer o no. La idea seria utilizar una bateria de Gel, pero no la de 12V/7Ah porque son demasiadas pesadas y cuando uno piensa en un portatil con baterias, tambien piensa en que la bateria sea lo suficientemente liviana como para poder ser transportada. Pensaba en usar una bateria de 6V/4Ah (o si existiera alguna del mismo voltaje pero con un poco mas de amperes). A su vez, a esta bateria, conectarle un conversor DC-DC que eleve los 6 voltios a unos 19V/3.34A que es lo que necesita la notebook para funcionar, y la salida de este conversor conectarlo a la entrada donde se conecta el adaptador de AC que viene con la notebook (todo este sistema no se usaria en autos ni nada por el estilo, simplemente, si quiero encender la portatil en donde no haya un suministro electrico, poder hacerlo). Las dudas que se me plantean son las siguientes:

1- Sera muy poco 6 volts para generar 19 volts a partir de un conversor?
2- Al utilizar un conversor que entregue los 3.34 amperes necesarios, de cuantos amperes debera ser la bateria como minimo?.

En fin, espero me puedan dar una mano con este tema. He buscado por media internet algun circuito que de entrada acepte unos 6 volts y los lleve a 19 volts pero no he tenido suerte alguna.

Les agradezco infinitamente su tiempo y atensión para con este tema...

Atte. Hector.


----------



## venado_bike (May 2, 2009)

nose bien del tema del conversor.. si no me equivoco  me parece que las baterias de las notebook se las llaman "Baterias inteligentes".. ya que poseen sensores entre otras cosas...  si me equivoco me corrigen!  


No se puede comprar el Pack de Baterias de la notebook? cuanto es el precio? creeria conveniente que compres el Pack... para asi evitar problemas..


----------



## mana1612 (May 2, 2009)

Hector la verdad que para 6 volt no he visto diseños, si hay mucho para 12volt.

Pero se puede conseguir algo de 6 volt a 12volt que se modifique para que te entregue 19volt con un control PWM, tiene que ser tipo Booster, no es necesario que sea aislado?
si ves la hoja de datos de este integrado TPS40210 quizas te pueda a orientarte para que veas cual es la idea pero puede que no consigas este integrado tenes que buscar algo similar:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tps40210.html

seguire buscando a ver que se puede encontrar
Suerte!


----------



## mana1612 (May 2, 2009)

Aca hay algunos diseños pero es un integrado muy dificil de conseguir.
con 12 volt habria mas posibilidades, es mas, hay adaptadores que se conecta al encendedor del auto para las notebooks, imagino que deben costar menos de 50 dolares


----------



## Nilfred (May 2, 2009)

No se puede, macho:
19v 3.34A = 63.46W
Para η = 80%
63.46W -> 79,325W
79,325W / 6v = 13.22A muy complicado
La batería de 6v 4,2Ah te va a durar 20 minutos.

Si sos muy ratón, mirá dentro del pack hay "elementos", estos "elementos" no son otra cosa que pilas AA NiMH, si sacas la cuenta no llega a los 19v, a veces ni a 12v, muchas veces hay espacio libre para mas "elementos": Cambialos todos por pilas NiMH de buena calidad, Sanyo 2700mAh, Energizer 2500mAh, no te digo Sony porque, mas que seguro con lo rata que sos, te vas a ir a ensartar con pilas Sony truchas. Te tiene que salir mas de $15 (ARS) c/u, $34 el pack de 2 es muy buen precio.

Si te excedes de rata seguro vas a querer cambiar "algunas", mezclar pilas viejas con nuevas hace que se prenda fuego, no es joda. Y aunque las cambies todas prevalece el riesgo.

Si el pack es de Li-ion o LiPo, se complica conseguir los elementos, pero hay casas que se especializan en reciclar las baterías, y hacen exactamente lo mismo que te digo por unos mangos mas.

¿Hiciste bien las cuentas? ¿Cuanto te salió la notebook? La grabadora te sale otros 100 USD y se jode al año. La batería esa de plomo que le queres poner te sale entre $30 y $100, el conversor que pedis te va a costar otros $150. ¿Cuanto vale tu tiempo?


----------



## hector_siglo21 (May 2, 2009)

Hola nuevamente, ante todo, gracias por sus respuestas y en especial al señor nilfred que de manera tan atenta se ha prestado a responder y a participar de esta discusion.

Ante todo señor nilfred le agradezco porque seguramente de no haber sido por usted no me habria percatado de que adentro del pack de baterias existen "elementos" y que su voltaje no llega a los 19 volts (valiosa leccion me ha enseñado en el dia de hoy), que mas bien se llamarian "celdas" y que es posible su reemplazo o reciclado como quiera llamarlo. 

Por un lado señor nilfred dèjeme aclararle que este "pack de elementos" no es de NiMh como ud dice, sino mas bien, se trata de celdas de Ion de Litio y estoy al tanto de su valor en pesos argentinos. Pero como veo que ud no ha leido de manera detenida lo que he escrito, le repito que el problema no son las celdas sino la electronica vinculada al pack de litio, casualmente hoy advierto que la misma ha muerto por completo. Lo cual me obliga si quiero seguir alimentando mi notebook con ese sistema de bateria a comprar uno nuevo, original de toshiba, cuyo valor, ronda los 150 dolares...

En segundo lugar señor moderador nilfred en ningun momento se me paso por la cabeza armar un pack con pilas AA, ni mucho menos con productos de marca "de la china con furor". Veo que como a ud se le ocurrio esto, se me ocurre pensar que su experiencia con este tipo de productos es bastante amplificadora, al igual que las tecnicas que menciona (mezclar pilas viejas con nuevas).

Por ultimo señor nilfred dèjeme decirle que efectivamente he realizado bien las cuentas y 150 dolares a la cotizacion actual en nuestro pais resulta demasiado para una autonomia de 2 horas como mucho, y otros 100 dolares (90) para una grabadora tambien lo es, y no se justifica demasiado dinero para una notebook que compre por 1500 pesos argentinos (ya se sabia de antemano el problema de bateria que tenia).

Señor nilfred, por ultimo, quisiera agradecerle por su tiempo y quisiera sugerirle como moderador de un foro tan importante como este que cambie su manera de responder por el bien de la comunidad. Cuando escribi mi intensión era que distintas personas me dieran su opinion, pero sin la necesidad de ofender al otro. Simplemente ayudar, y con la ayuda vendra la solucion y luego el fin ultimo de este foro que es el conocimiento colectivo. Si le molesta tanto opinar sin ofender, por favor, limitese a responder y deje que otras personas participen y compartan opiniones, claramente no es el dueño de este foro asi que me creo en el derecho de decirle esto, aunque al ser moderador, seguramente mi post sea removido.

Al resto de las personas que respondieron, les agradezco su respuesta. La unica información que dispongo por ahora es la tension y amperaje de la fuente switching, nada mas.

Pero les digo, con personas como Nilfred aqui, ya me desanime de seguir adelante con esta idea...

Saludos a todos...


----------



## venado_bike (May 2, 2009)

apoyo la idea de hector_siglo21 sobre Nilfred... 

Nilfred trata de no ofender a las personas..


----------



## Nilfred (May 2, 2009)

Bueno, alguien tenía que decirle algo ¿Porque siempre tengo que ser yo el malo de la película y cantarle la justa?  
Es la misma respuesta que le diste vos, solo elimine el velo de suavizado 
En una notebook de $5000 es mas que lógico que la batería te salga $500, no hay que ser taaaan busca. Nunca le vas a ganar en precio a los chinos que te fabrican millones de packs.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Bueno, como último recurso puedes hacer un "recalibrado de la batería". Esto se hace de la siguiente manera:
Carga la batería al 100%
Vas al panel de control y buscas las opciones de energía. Pon todas las opciones de manera que quede siempre encendio el ordenador (que no se apague cuando sale el indicador de batería baja). A continuación cierras todos los programas que estén abiertos. Desenchufas el cargador y lo dejas funcionando con la batería, sin usarlo. Llegará un momento que se apagará de golpe entonces enchufas el cargador y lo enciendes. Lo dejas cargar encendido. Si ves que es necesario lo repites otra vez. Tanto en la descarga como en la posterior carga no uses el ordenador para nada. Esto se usa cuando la batería de un portatil da la señal de nivel bajo mas rápido de lo normal y es debido a que internamente los valores de mínimo y máximo son erroneos, en otras palabras, cuando la batería se vuelve perezosa.
Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Nilfred, las baterías de Ni-MH ya hace un tiempo que no se usan, solo se encuentran en modelos de almenos 4 años de antigüedad. Además eso de mezclar baterías viejas con nuevas no me convence mucho.  El anuncio es del año 2007, la regrabadora actualmente no cuesta 100$ (supongo que el precio está en dólares estadounidenses), está sobre unos 50$ (precio orientativo) y las tengo visto mas baratas. Además el calculo de potencia que haces es con las caracteristicas del cargador (maximo consumo de la batería mas el portatil) pero si se saca la batería del portatil es algo menor la corriente, que se puede quedar facilmente en 3A.
Niños! no os peleeis!
Saludos.


----------



## felixls (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, como último recurso puedes hacer un "recalibrado de la batería". Esto se hace de la siguiente manera:
> Carga la batería al 100%
> Vas al panel de control y buscas las opciones de energía. Pon todas las opciones de manera que quede siempre encendio el ordenador (que no se apague cuando sale el indicador de batería baja). A continuación cierras todos los programas que estén abiertos. Desenchufas el cargador y lo dejas funcionando con la batería, sin usarlo. Llegará un momento que se apagará de golpe entonces enchufas el cargador y lo enciendes. Lo dejas cargar encendido. Si ves que es necesario lo repites otra vez. Tanto en la descarga como en la posterior carga no uses el ordenador para nada. Esto se usa cuando la batería de un portatil da la señal de nivel bajo mas rápido de lo normal y es debido a que internamente los valores de mínimo y máximo son erroneos, en otras palabras, cuando la batería se vuelve perezosa.
> Saludos.


Para asegurarte de que no se esté ejecutando ningún servicio o programa que grabe o lea de vez en cuando el disco, lo que recomienda HP, por ejemplo, es iniciar el windows a prueba de fallos.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> Para asegurarte de que no se esté ejecutando ningún servicio o programa que grabe o lea de vez en cuando el disco, lo que recomienda HP, por ejemplo, es iniciar el windows a prueba de fallos.


 Cierto, es mas, es el método que uso yo el de modo a prueba de fallos, lo curioso es que se me olvidó comentarlo ops:  ops:  ops: 
Saludos.


----------

